# Bagged VW Rabbit + Foggy Overcast Morning



## AlexCruise (Aug 24, 2014)

A  photographer friend asked me to go out in a foggy morning(6am) with him  to location search while doing that we ended up snapping a few images  here and there.

1.


1  by Alex Cruise,  on Flickr


2.


6  by Alex Cruise,  on Flickr


3.


4  by Alex Cruise,  on Flickr


4.


8  by Alex Cruise,  on Flickr


5.


10  by Alex Cruise,  on Flickr


6.


11  by Alex Cruise,  on Flickr


7.


12  by Alex Cruise,  on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 24, 2014)

The fourth is my favorite, but remove that damn grass/weed!  Nice set.

Jake


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2014)

How the <Hades> does that thing make it over speed-bumps?????   Nice set, 'though I think a shallower DoF might have helped to further isolate the car from the surroundings.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 24, 2014)

tirediron said:


> How the <Hades> does that thing make it over speed-bumps?????   Nice set, 'though I think a shallower DoF might have helped to further isolate the car from the surroundings.



My guess is it has some sort of air-ride suspension or whatever it's called and can lower/raise it's frame.  Lotsa fancy modded cars like above have a system like that, so they can lower them for shows and such. 

Jake


----------



## AlexCruise (Aug 24, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > How the <Hades> does that thing make it over speed-bumps?????   Nice set, 'though I think a shallower DoF might have helped to further isolate the car from the surroundings.
> ...



You are correct it has air-ride suspension. Air Compressor in the trunk which allows the car to go up or down.

Thank you for the criticism as well.

#4 i was just messing around with the photo in post and liked how the photo came out.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 24, 2014)

AlexCruise said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...




Sweet! I know little about modifying cars, so lets call it more of a lucky guess


----------



## limr (Aug 24, 2014)

That is a far cry from the 1979 Rabbit diesel I learned to drive on.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 24, 2014)

Ohhhhhh...I cut my teeth on interwebs forums on an imports board and do have an affinity for these type shoots. Always makes me miss my little mitsubishi.  


The stance on that little car is awesome;  its just a shame he couldn't get the rear as low as the front even on bags.


12&3 are cliché shots in my opinion for stuff like this; but I like the looks of 3.  

7 however is the real winner of the set IMHO

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 25, 2014)

limr said:


> That is a far cry from the 1979 Rabbit diesel I learned to drive on.



That is a nice car, but I do like the original Rabbits better!


----------



## runnah (Aug 25, 2014)

If it were up to me I'd have you put in prison for car abuse. 

But personal tastes aside, you have a nice photo set there.


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice set, though I'm not a big fan of bagged cars myself.  #4 is probably my favorite -- in part because it doesn't show the wheels all splayed out like there's a body in the trunk.  ;-)


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 25, 2014)

Rear needs to be a little lower but nice car overall!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 25, 2014)

Although I'm a fan of hot hatches, drive an unmodified '02 Civic Si myself, but lowered ones like this with the rear tires at such an oblique angle are like knock-kneed women.  Might have a great personality but just not my cup of tea.

Why do you like to put the angle of the car on the short side of the frame?  #5 & 6 are the only two that show a 2/3 shot with some thought in framing the subject.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 5, 2014)

Really like #4. The rest of them are "meh".

Grey car + grey sky + fairly wide DOF = dull, lifeless feeling.


----------

